# Converting a Wardrobe into an arboreal vivarium?



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to convert a wardrobe into an arboreal viv for a carpet python or other arboreal snake. I'm going to replace the back with OSB and to have 4mm glass on the front is this ok? also the inside would need varnishing what is the right type of varnish for the job? Thanks any tips welcomed. : victory:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

bump anybody?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

for an aboreal wardrobe sized viv i'd go 6mm glass as it'd be a big sheet of glass.. Yacht varnish is the best option too.


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

good luck with that .


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah def 6mm


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

why 6mm may i ask? and how long does it take for yacht varnish to dry out? as the wardrobes in my room.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

because it's thicker. If you're doing a wardrobe sized aboreal viv; do you really want 4mm thick glass doors or a bit more security?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

hmm dunno as i want ease of acess and i've dragged some heavy viv doors can't remember the mm size though.


----------



## UK Enclosure Designs (Aug 12, 2010)

got to remember that even with 6mm the glass will flex under its own weight


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

exoticsadmirer said:


> hmm dunno as i want ease of acess and i've dragged some heavy viv doors can't remember the mm size though.


4mm will definately be easier as there's a higher chance of it smashing and you'll have a hole to climb through


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

i would say acrylic would be a better option for that size. it does scratch easier but if you are having sliding doors that big, i would definitely consider it

trent plastics are pretty good if you choose to


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

do we have any picks of this viv as i would be interested in having a look at how you have done it :2thumb:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

If I were you I'd go with a central wood divide half way up and use 4 pieces of glass, otherwise you may find you have a bit of bother : victory:


----------



## Whone99 (Oct 28, 2012)

How bout using thick plexi glass


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Use the wardrobe doors but inset the glass into them, problem solved 

Dave


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

less viewing potential that way though, id go with plexi glass or something.. strong and light


----------



## Steevo P (Jun 7, 2013)

Just wondering, did you ever get this built? If so, any pics as its what i'm considering doing.


----------

